# pub google adsense application mac aple store



## grimabe (16 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Je developpe actuellement des applications cocoa sous xcode . Elles ont pour but d'etre gratuites et j'aimerais simplement mettre un bandeau publicitaire adsense dans une webview. Le probleme c'est que je ne sais pas si l'application passera la validation du mac apple store vu que je met de la pub.

Si quelqu'un sait comment cela fonctionne ?

Merci


----------



## grimabe (18 Février 2011)

Un petit up !


----------



## tatouille (21 Février 2011)

grimabe a dit:


> Un petit up !



retarded


----------



## grimabe (7 Mars 2011)

Je relance une nouvelle fois....


----------

